# double wert aus textfeld auslesen



## javaanf (22. Jan 2010)

hallo,
also ich möchte einen double wert aus einem textfeld auslesen.
[JAVA=42]
Double.parseDouble(tfBmRw.getText());
[/code]

leider gibt es probleme, wenn statts eines punktes ein komma als dezimaltrenzeichen benutzt wird.

wie lässt sich dies am besten umgehen?
danke!


----------



## eRaaaa (22. Jan 2010)

Mhm, indem du beispielsweise das Komma vllt irgendwie ersetzt? 


```
Double.parseDouble(tfBmRw.getText().replaceFirst(",", "."));
```

/edit:
oder vllt eleganter über NuberFormat?

```
NumberFormat nf = NumberFormat.getInstance();
	Number number = nf.parse(tfBmRw.getText());
	double wert = number.doubleValue();
```


----------



## Landei (22. Jan 2010)

Als Alternative kann man einen JSpinner verwenden, damit sind keine falschen Eingaben möglich: How to Use Spinners (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------

